# My pigeon doesnt want to mate!



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have another question regarding my pigeon. Its about her behavior. You can see her photo in my personal album. Shes the first one , the first pic of my album.
So as my thread title says, my pigeon doesnt want to mate. When she was a baby (about 1 month old) she had a mate and they were really close. 
But one day a cat killed her mate in front of her (they were in the cage when the cat appeared out of nowhere and attacked them) and almost killed her but she survived with lots of deep scratches under her wings.
She was only a month old that time.

After that she became very agressive and dominant. And takes no interest in other pigeons. I tried introducing males but she bit them and shoves them away.

I tried using females as well in case I was wrong about her gender but she showed no interest in them as well.

She also doesnt do well with other pigeons and stays away from my other two pigeons. She always spends her time with me or say, with humans.
Also shes attached to material things like my shoes, my hairbands, anything round and black in colour.

Why is her behavior so different from other pigeons? 
Why she doesnt want to mate?


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

She's still too young to mate


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

No. Shes almost 5 years old now. I described the incidents which took place when she wals 1 month old


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

diva1 said:


> No. Shes almost 5 years old now. I described the incidents which took place when she wals 1 month old


you have to give her at least 10 days with a male until they pair up


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she already has a mate.. you. a lone pigeon will accept a human as their mate, her cage friend was not her mate just a companion at that point as she WAS too young. I assume the pigeon has layed eggs for you if you call her a she.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

As spirit wings said she may have become too attached to you if you keep her by you all those years. That's is probably the reason she doesn't do well with other pigeons is because she might not know how or doesn't want to. You have a mighty fine pigeon! Good luck.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks. i wanted her to have a family but since she shows no interest, i have given up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are you introducing them when you try with another pigeon? If you put another bird in her cage she will fight with it, as that is her territory. Have you tried just keeping him in another cage near hers where they can see each other? It could happen, just may take time. That or she just considers herself mated to you, so isn't interested. But done in the right way, she may accept another bird. Of course, if that happens, she won't be the same adoring pet. Her mate will come first, and her eggs and babies. Your relationship would change a lot.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> How are you introducing them when you try with another pigeon? If you put another bird in her cage she will fight with it, as that is her territory. Have you tried just keeping him in another cage near hers where they can see each other? It could happen, just may take time. That or she just considers herself mated to you, so isn't interested. But done in the right way, she may accept another bird. Of course, if that happens, she won't be the same adoring pet. Her mate will come first, and her eggs and babies. Your relationship would change a lot.



I kept the male in the loft so he could be near her but she made him run and bit him and even wing slaped him.
I tried keeping the male on the bed where she usually sits, but she showed no interest.
Shes only interested in sitting on my shoes, playing with my things, eating, sleeping etc.
How can I know if she is mated to me?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If she wants to be with you all the time, then she sees you as her mate. Usually they will lay eggs for you. She has never layed?


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> If she wants to be with you all the time, then she sees you as her mate. Usually they will lay eggs for you. She has never layed?



She hasnt layed till now. the males try to sit on her but she hates it and slaps them. 
She mostly spends her time around me.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

When you say "She hasn't layed till now" are you saying she has?


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> When you say "She hasn't layed till now" are you saying she has?


Nope. She hasnt. She stole another pigeons egg and tried to sit on it but broke it eventually.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if she never has layed eggs how do you know what sex it is? how old is the pigeon?


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> if she never has layed eggs how do you know what sex it is? how old is the pigeon?


I went to a vet who examined her and said that my pigey is a female. She ll turn 5 years old this May.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kinda hard to tell whether male or female. Your vet could be wrong. Could be a male.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

5 years and no eggs..sounds like a boy to me.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

could be, but is it because she hasnt mated with anyone?
thats why no eggs?
what do you think? i have a pigeon album on my profile. the cover pigeon is the one i talk about .see and pls tell me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A female doesn't have to mate to lay eggs.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

is this for real?



Jay3 said:


> A female doesn't have to mate to lay eggs.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> A female doesn't have to mate to lay eggs.


really? how?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's right. If she feels mated to you, she will lay them for you.
To be fertile, she would have to mate. But they can lay infertile eggs, and usually do.

What do you think chickens do? They lay every day. Many people have chickens with no rooster. They don't mate, but they lay.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

5 years is a long time without laying eggs if it is a hen..so I would guess she is a he. being the bird sees you as his mate he probably is wondering why you don't lay eggs , that is why he sits on the others.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> 5 years is a long time without laying eggs if it is a hen..so I would guess she is a he. being the bird sees you as his mate he probably is wondering why you don't lay eggs , that is why he sits on the others.


My pigeon doesnt sit on others. The other two males try to sit on her but she runs away.
Also, all the time my pigeon sits in a small basket which is shaped like a nest.
The behaviour is weird.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

WoW!
Can you discribe your loft for us?
I think that you need to supply more room for your Pigeons.
Do you fly your Pigeons?
I would like to know more about your Pigeons situation.
Pigeons are NOT People, please don't take this the wrong way But, you need to back away, and let them be themselves.
This is the only way that you will be able to Observe them, in their OWN Enviornment.
Pet Birds can and will attach thenselves to a human (I forgot the proper term for it), Parrots especally!
I would start by increaseing the flying space in your loft, or getting a loft.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

ND Cooper said:


> WoW!
> Can you discribe your loft for us?
> I think that you need to supply more room for your Pigeons.
> Do you fly your Pigeons?
> ...


My pigeons cannot fly. They are fantails and they cannot fly like normal pigeons.
But I let them out alot. They mostly walk around the loft or around the house.
When my pigeon is all by herself she sits a basket or plays with toys or my shoes or bands.
Or she sleeps.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*males*

I think you have 3 males. 2 have paired together and they 'sit' on the other one as a way of bullying him and trying to get him away from their territory.

Sitting in a nest is normal for the male pigeons - they will crouch down and coo for a mate to come take a look at his nest site.

You should get a know female for him if you want some chicks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

diva1 said:


> My pigeons cannot fly. They are fantails and they cannot fly like normal pigeons.
> But I let them out alot. They mostly walk around the loft or around the house.
> When my pigeon is all by herself she sits a basket or plays with toys or my shoes or bands.
> Or she sleeps.


Where do you keep them. In a loft or the house? Can you post a picture of where you keep them?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A hen can be born baron not being able to ever lay eggs. If this bird is a confirmed hen then this may be the problem. I have had hens like that in the past. They would sit the nest even pair up. But never be able to lay. BUT made good foster parents.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a runt hen Iam taking care of now that sits air..lol.. but she is old and out of eggs and a proven hen as she has had eggs before.. this bird has never laid an egg in 5 years. I would assume it is a male, but it sounds like it does not make much difference anyway.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

But if my pigeon is a male, then why was it never attracted to the females I introduced ??
When I was unsure of my pigeos gender, I tried introducing females to it but it took no interest.
My pigey did eat with the females and the females would sit next to it but my pigeon never tried to woo them or sit one them. It just avoided their company.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

diva1 said:


> But if my pigeon is a male, then why was it never attracted to the females I introduced ??
> When I was unsure of my pigeos gender, I tried introducing females to it but it took no interest.
> My pigey did eat with the females and the females would sit next to it but my pigeon never tried to woo them or sit one them. It just avoided their company.


That has already been anwserd in this thread ,repeat, he sees a mate in you and does not need to find one, why is it so important? he is what he is.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

So the vet was wrong i guess


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

diva1 said:


> So the vet was wrong i guess


that is possible, without a DNA on the blood, which can be done with a kit sent to you and sent back to the lab, cost about 25 dollars, without eggs you really just don't know. if interested google avian DNA sexing and research one if you want to go that route.


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks spirit wings


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes thank you spirit wings. I never would have considered DNA testing a bird because it sounds like it would be expensive but you have laid those fears to rest. I did a quick google search and the price is indeed about $25 plus I found out about other tests that can be done for diseases at a reasonable price. I may need this information in the future.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Young Pigeons learn by Monkey see, monkey do. 
It would be kinda tough to have an isolated bird (all it's life), and mix it with other pigeons, and expect it to act normal.
How about introducing it to a different but similar breed of Pigeon?
You don't have to breed it.
But maybe it might live a happier life/lifestyle.
All Pigeons are somewhat different, unless they are interbread too much.
Don't take that as gospal truth, I'm about the last guy to talk to as far as anything to do with genetics.


----------

